# Who says it does'nt pay



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Reading the paper today, i noticed that on that Wife Swap Program, this week they are having the Major from Who wants to be a Millionaire, And her from Big Brother Jade.
It really knarks me that Mr Ingram can be found to cheat, go to court, cost lord knows how much for the trial.Then be made into a Celeb as a punishment.
And they wonder why folk risk trying Scams.
Flappin makes me sick.
This is I.M.H.O.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Prison or 2 weeks with Jade Goody.... hmm thats a *cough* difficult choice...

James.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

In the previews...Jade gives him hell. So should be fun to watch him getting abused. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jade Goody is a fat mouth hideously ugly minging slob .... ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

But she has made a considerable amount of money being a fat mouth hideously ugly minging slob Â .... ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But she is so flippin annoying though!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I find the whole thing rather sad. Particularly the use of the word "celebrity" So who are these celebrities then? Some bloke and his missus who cheated on a quiz show. A fat fishwife who screamed lots on soe crappy reality TV show, and her previously completely unheard of boyfriend (who really needs a psycologist).
Fucking shite.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Who are these people? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Who are these people? ;D


You mean you don't know ...OMG ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Sadly I do. I just *wish* I didn't.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Celebrity Execution anyone? Seems a good concept...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Fantastic idea. [smiley=behead.gif]

Now that really would be Reality TV!!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jade Goody & Princess Fiona from Shrek...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/jade3.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/ShrekPrincess.jpg

...ever see 'em in the same room together?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Jade Goody & Princess Fiona from Shrek...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/jade3.jpg
> 
> ...


Princess Fiona is lovely. How dare you compare her to that ugly loud-mouthed minging bitch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The thing is - annoying as these people are, it's our collective fault for viewing these programmes.

If we all stopped watching them, then they'd have no choice but to stop making them.

Exercise your power by simply turning them off.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I do avoid such sh1te, hence the tongue in cheek comment about not knowing who they were. Sadly they also infest other programmes, newspapers, office conversations, pub conversations....

....even internet forums about cars :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> The thing is - annoying as these people are, it's our collective fault for viewing these programmes. Â
> 
> If we all stopped watching them, then they'd have no choice but to stop making them. Â
> 
> Exercise your power by simply turning them off.


Or at least talking about them.

If no-one showed any interest in these people then the papers would not bother to 'research' articles about them or feel the need to write them for those of their readers that need to follow the lines with their fingers and move their lips when they're reading.


----------

